# A Song - Julia Andrews



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I have just received this from an American friend: Hope you enjoy it


Julie Andrews

It would be funny if it wasn't so true... Julie Andrews turned 69 -
To commemorate her 69th birthday on October 1, actress/vocalist Julie
Andrews made a special appearance at Manhattan's Radio City Music Hall
for the benefit of the AARP. One of the musical numbers she performed
was "My Favorite Things" from the legendary movie "Sound Of Music."

Here are the actual lyrics she used:



Maalox and nose drops and needles for knitting,
Walkers and handrails and new dental fittings,
Bundles of magazines tied up in string,
These are a few of my favorite things.

Cadillacs and cataracts, and hearing aids and glasses,
Polident and Fixodent and false teeth in glasses,
Pacemakers, golf carts and porches with swings,
These are a few of my favorite things.

When the pipes leak, When the bones creak,
When the knees go bad,
I simply remember my favorite things
and then I don't feel so bad.

Hot tea and crumpets and corn pads for bunions,
No spicy hot food or food cooked with onions,
bathrobes and heating pads and hot meals they bring,
These are a few of my favorite things.

Back pains, confused brains, and no need for sinnin',
Thin bones and fractures and hair that is thinnin'
and we won't mention our short, shrunken frames,
When we remember our favorite things.

When the joints ache, When the hips break,
When the eyes grow dim,
Then I remember the great life I've had
and then I don't feel so bad.



(Ms. Andrews received a standing ovation from the crowd that lasted over
four minutes and repeated encores) Please share Ms. Andrews' clever wit
and humor with others who would appreciate it


I do wish they could spell though....

Carol


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I'm sorry to say this is an urban myth. Its still good though!!


----------

